# first p tank 3 weeks old



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

View attachment 64232

View attachment 64233

View attachment 64234

View attachment 64235

View attachment 64236


thanks for all the help guys!
tell me if the pics dont work........


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

They work and are damn nice!! NICE TANK!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Those babies must get lost in that 75g.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love piranha babies


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice looking reds you got there


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks for the replies, i got those 3 at about 1 inch to 1.5 inches now the biggest one is about 2.5 inches. I was afraid they would be skittish, but they always swim by when i look closely at the tank. They are crazy eaters too! I am very happy with those three. I only bought 3, because if and when they grow 6 iches+ the 75 will be perfect (I think). Do you think i would have to get rid of that drift wood when they are big? Thanks!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

congrats on the little guys have fun growing them


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

aaawww how cute they are. i like that pierce of wood


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds and tank


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

whats the footprint on that tank, looks really long and short for a 75g


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

its 4 ft long, 21 tall, and 18 wide, anyone think i will need to remove the driftwood in the future? thanks for the compliments







im just glad i found this site before buying the little guys!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

lovely little p's, mine are about that size at the mo!!

nah leave the wood in, looks sic









ian


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

nice tank i would eventually remove the driftwood when they get big enough where it gets in there way when they swim.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

First of all, Congrats on cycling the tank in only 3 weeks. Very nice looking reds you got there. I'm glad to hear that they are not skittish.
~Taylor~


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, that's fantastic that someone has provided a tank that large for them to grow into right from the start, I think that's the best way by far to do things, but so few people do it that way. Those fish will be great in that 75 gallon and you'll know if you need to remove the driftwood or not. My gut instinct is that it will seem limmiting when the fish get larger, but it's your tank and you'll be able to know by observing your fish if you should toss the driftwood or not.

Awesome work


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

I would have bought 5 babies for that tank and after tehy got like 4 inches kept the 3 strongest and let them grow up


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, how come you dont have a cover or light on there?


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

yes i always want to get more then i'm planning on keeping just incase but no one around wants to even mess with them. I could prob give them away but i rather bring them to the pet store or just get less then give them to someone who will keep them in a 10g tank till they die







. i can save money and stop them from suffering by just buying less :nod:


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

well i do have a plexiglass hood on there, but no light yet (hopefully soon), but the bad news is that the biggest one ate one of the P's, and now i only have 2.. Now im considering what to do. I fed them 3 good meals a day too







If i get another RBP at a lfs it will be like 1.5 inches, and my biggest is now around 4 inches so that will be a problem. I really dont want to order a few RBPs from one of the sponsors because i dont think 40 dollars shipping is worth it for a few juvi reds. Anyone know any LFS in chicago that sell bigger RBPs? dang maybe ill try to sell the 2 and get some SA chichlids.







Hopefullly theres a group buy in chicago! or if someone is selling juvi Piranhas PM me!


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

yes thats the risk in keeping piranhas, i would get like a elong or something before i went SA, i had them before i got p's and there just mean and have no teeth. I figue i'll go with something mean and with teeth.







but i also find the frenzy of pygos pretty cool


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

cute lil babies

clean water + food 3 times a day = GROWTH!!!!!


----------

